# Atwood this morning



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Got out this morning for some crappies it was a tuff bite.jigs with Bobby Garland baits and gulp minnows cought some only a few nice ones.still a good morning out.cought one that had a brown strip over the top never saw one like that before anyone know why?


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

wow never seen one like that


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Yah me neither thought maybe bad genetics just had me curious


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

ltroyer said:


> Yah me neither thought maybe bad genetics just had me curious


The stripe seems very pronounced in all my years I have never seen one like that but hey it is 2020 lol


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

I’ve caught many many crappie over the years and never caught one of those. Looked it up guess it’s a black nose crappie. Never even heard of em.


----------



## ratherbe..... (Apr 14, 2014)

Lake medina has those.  Taste the same!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

King-Fish said:


> I’ve caught many many crappie over the years and never caught one of those. Looked it up guess it’s a black nose crappie. Never even heard of em.
> View attachment 457284


wow I have heard of them but always thought that they were native to southern water's Tenn Alabama never would I have thought about them in Ohio learned something new today


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Never seen one up here in northwest Ohio. Black and white crappie all I heard of. Looks like he would eat the same though haha


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow Lonnie! That is a pronounced stripe for sure. Odd for Atwood no doubt.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

King-Fish said:


> I’ve caught many many crappie over the years and never caught one of those. Looked it up guess it’s a black nose crappie. Never even heard of em.
> View attachment 457284


Wow looks just like it.learned a new species of crappie.lol it's still swimming


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Magnolia crappie


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Caught one at Leesville this year. They seem to be more common in the south though. It is a genetic thing, not a separate species....


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

if i remember correctly the black nose crappie are native to a river in arkansas and where collected by a bunch of different hatcheries and stocked all over the eastern united states. i have caught a lot of them in the tva lakes and even in east fork and lake waynoka in southern ohio


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

i catch 1 or 2 a year out of atwood. probably at least the last 10 years


----------

